# Pigeon needs a home in Phoenix, AZ



## NoemiR (Jun 19, 2013)

I found a pigeon with a broken wing about two months ago, and have been caring for it since. We recently adopted a dog and its becoming too hard to keep the dog from attacking the pigeon since she is free to roam the backyard. 
If there is anyone locally who is interested in taking her, please give me a call or email me. 

623-297-7318
[email protected]

Thank you
-Noemi


----------

